# Phelsuma keepers in Florida



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey hoping I can dig up a little information from the Florida froggers. I had emailed a guy about a year and a half ago about Phelsuma flavigularis and other species. Dont have the emails though and I'm hoping to find some keepers of Phelsuma. Please contact me or pass my info along if you know of people. 

Thanks a bunch
Adam
404-936-7280


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

There is a decent amount of Phelsuma keepers in FL, myself included. Here is a Facebook page I help admin for Florida keepers https://www.facebook.com/groups/624345560984527/
Let me know if the link doesn't work.

Nick


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks. That is a good start!


----------

